# HOT and slippery



## Trithor (Jul 22, 2014)

Not all slugs are ugly orchid munching monsters

Hot like a plate of fried eggs!




Flames from my tail!




Chilling in the deep, ...




All dressed up and not too sure where to go. A 'Spanish dancer' a lava flow of red hot jelly




Still hot with a twist of lime




When you are HOT like this, even the fish have got to keep a careful watch!


----------



## John M (Jul 22, 2014)

Oooooooh, sea slugs are beautiful! Much BETTER than the ones in my greenhouse! Apparently, they are hard to keep in a tank. Too bad. Although, I've seen some Lettuce Nudibranch in local pet stores that sell salt water critters. They're pretty neat; but, they're green, of course. I'd love to see some of these really colourful ones. They're incredible creatures! Did you go diving somewhere and see these in person? Cool!


----------



## couscous74 (Jul 22, 2014)

Lovely Nudis!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 22, 2014)

Nudis aren't slugs.  I hope they don't eat Paphs, I hope! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hera (Jul 22, 2014)

So pretty, but that tag line.....so bad!


----------



## John M (Jul 22, 2014)

Eric; "Sea Slug" is the common name. It doesn't have to be right or wrong. It just is what it is. I wasn't trying to say that "Sea Slug" was the scientifically correct nomenclature.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 22, 2014)

nice photos - where were they taken?


----------



## abax (Jul 22, 2014)

Aaahhh, the Red Sea held some very colorful surprises. Were you scuba
or free diving. These photos are excellent. I tried underwater photography
once in the outer Caymans and all the pictures were terrible and totally
out of focus. How'd you DO that????? Oh, my waterproof camera case
started leaking at 30'.


----------



## Trithor (Jul 23, 2014)

Hera said:


> So pretty, but that tag line.....so bad!


I know, ...., 



Ozpaph said:


> nice photos - where were they taken?


As Angela has indicated, the Red Sea. I needed a break, and a diving trip seemed the answer.



abax said:


> Were you scuba
> or free diving. These photos are excellent. I tried underwater photography
> once in the outer Caymans and all the pictures were terrible and totally
> out of focus. How'd you DO that????? Oh, my waterproof camera case
> started leaking at 30'.


On scuba. Thank you for the compliment on my photos, the small JPEGs don't look very sharp, and my nudi pics are not that great .
My camera case collapsed at 170' (kind of figures as it only has a rating to 120', so the fault is all my own!), so I only have pics from the first half of the trip.


----------



## TDT (Jul 23, 2014)

Marvellous!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 23, 2014)

So Gary did you bring any of them back for dinner? Second question, are you relaxed now?

(PS. glad you made it back)


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jul 23, 2014)

Wow, Red Sea? The fish there have some better colors than in the Pacific (Emperor Angel, Racoon butterfly), and some of the endemics are nice (Addis butterfly). Did you take pics of the fish?


----------



## Trithor (Jul 23, 2014)

SlipperKing said:


> So Gary did you bring any of them back for dinner? Second question, are you relaxed now?
> 
> (PS. glad you made it back)


Thanks Rick for the welcome home! 
I was somewhat disappointed with the variety of Nudis on this trip. In fact the reefs and fish also looked a bit more tired than on previous trips, perhaps just my impression? (And no, I refrained from eating the few that I did see :rollhappy



Linus_Cello said:


> Wow, Red Sea? The fish there have some better colors than in the Pacific (Emperor Angel, Racoon butterfly), and some of the endemics are nice (Addis butterfly). Did you take pics of the fish?


I did take a few pics, (I am not the most accomplished underwater photographer and my equipment is pretty basic). After destroying my camera on this trip, I am going to have to get a new one now. This was the same camera I used to take pictures of my orchids, so I guess I won't be posting much in the near future! (An old cannon G9, with a cannon case rated for 40m, so taking it to 50+ meters was not a very clever idea). 

Cool trip though, wrecks of the north Red Sea for the first week, then 'best of the South' for the second week.


----------

